
Intel Unfolds Roadmaps for Future CPUs and GPUs - rbanffy
https://www.nextplatform.com/2018/12/16/intel-unfolds-roadmaps-for-future-cpus-and-gpus/
======
walterbell
_> We figure that Intel is hedging a bit these days, and aims to convert the
monolithic Cores and Xeons into multichip module designs, mixing chiplets with
different functions in appropriate processes, as AMD, Xilinx, and Barefoot
Networks have confirmed they are doing with their chips coming in 2019. We
will not be surprised at all if processing cores of the future “Ice Lake”
Xeons are implemented in 10 nanometers but other parts of the socket –
probably memory and I/O controllers – stay in a very refined and mature 14
nanometer process._

So this would improve performance/watt for compute but not I/O?

~~~
rbanffy
Yes, but if the overall power consumption of the 14 nm part is not a
significant fraction of the total package consumption, it doesn't make much
sense to move it to the newer process. Also, the 14 nm factories are already
churning out parts at a very predictable yield.

~~~
PedroBatista
Disregarding the fanboyism, we all must thank AMD for the advances and much
better deals we are getting these days.

2 years ago, Intel was laughing at "glued-together" CPUs, rolling their eyes
at anything with more than 4 cores and more recently implying that CPUs with
different process sizes was "cheating".

Look at them now..

~~~
pozzed420
Put down your AMD-branded crack pipe. Intel was talking about EMIB and moving
parts of the uncore to old process nodes since 2014:

[http://semimd.com/blog/2014/09/02/intel-announces-new-
interc...](http://semimd.com/blog/2014/09/02/intel-announces-new-interconnect-
for-14nm/)
[https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/foundry/emib.html](https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/foundry/emib.html)
[https://www.extremetech.com/computing/254728-intel-
discusses...](https://www.extremetech.com/computing/254728-intel-discusses-
new-emib-packaging-technology-can-mesh-different-process-nodes-package)
[https://www.storagereview.com/intel_unveils_its_stratix_10_m...](https://www.storagereview.com/intel_unveils_its_stratix_10_mx_fpga_with_integrated_hbm2)

~~~
z_
So its taken Intel, the market leader, five or more years to release a
competing product?

Edit: typo

